# Do You Use a Fitness Tracker?



## Jules (Jun 26, 2022)

Mine is an app on my watch.  Steps/distance are my main concern.  It’s a motivator.  If I notice that I haven’t done many steps, I’ll go for another walk.  In reality my body knows, my mind just needs that little numerical reminder that I should do more.  

I have no interest in closing the rings.  (That’s an Apple thing.)


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 26, 2022)

I use the basic app that came with my iPhone.

I'm not sure how accurate it is, but it is consistent.

I agree that it is a motivator. 

My morning walk is 3.4 miles in approx. 1 hour.  

If I add a few errands or an afternoon walk it boosts my steps for the day up to the 10,000-step level.


----------



## Llynn (Jun 26, 2022)

I have an old Fitbit that my daughter gave me years ago. Occasionally I use it as a book mark.


----------



## win231 (Jun 26, 2022)

I have 3 fitness trackers:










Yeah, I know.......Smart Ass.


----------



## C50 (Jun 26, 2022)

I used one for about two weeks some years ago,  then got bored with it and gave it away.


----------



## Blessed (Jun 26, 2022)

They don't work on me for some reason. LOL


----------



## ElCastor (Jun 26, 2022)

My wife's phone -- we walked a mile today.


----------



## Bella (Jun 27, 2022)

Good Lord, no. Just what I need, another thing that tracks me.


----------



## Nathan (Jun 27, 2022)

> Do You Use a Fitness Tracker?


Absolutely, it's a great tool to track steps, heart rate etc.   Probably the most valuable feature to me is tracking my sleep stages(Light, REM, Deep).  Along with some basic research online, a person can try to maximize their Deep Sleep cycle, so as to lessen the likelihood of developing dementia.


----------



## Jules (Jun 27, 2022)

Just looked at my steps today and they’re not enough and I feel the result of too much sitting in my office chair.  It’s rather hot but I’ll try for a walk tonight: right now we’re being told as seniors (65+) to stay inside.  I don’t think I’m that fragile.  Actually fragile is what I’ll end up if I don’t push myself.


----------



## C50 (Jun 28, 2022)

Jules said:


> Just looked at my steps today and they’re not enough and I feel the result of too much sitting in my office chair.  It’s rather hot but I’ll try for a walk tonight: right now we’re being told as seniors (65+) to stay inside.  I don’t think I’m that fragile.  Actually fragile is what I’ll end up if I don’t push myself.


I was sitting with some thirty year olds on a bicycle ride last year and I mentioned how as I have become older I have also become more "fragile".  They all laughed because I appear to be in great physical shape.  

The truth is the term fragile is very appropriate.  Our bodies just aren't very resilient once we age, things hurt, you get tired more quickly, and recovery from sickness or injury is a slower process.  We're just damaged much more easily.


----------



## SeniorBen (Jun 28, 2022)

win231 said:


> I have 3 fitness trackers:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The belt is what I was thinking. When I'm sitting and my gut is draping over my belt, I know I've let myself go.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Aug 23, 2022)

I have an Apple Watch, and it tracks everything for me, and I wear it at all times.  It tracks my steps, and also tells me in miles how far I have walked each day. It tells me how many calories I have burned with exercise, and also reminds me to get up and walk for a few minutes each hour, which is important to do, even if only a few trips back and forth through the house.

My Apple Watch also monitors my heart rate and oxygen level, and how well I am sleeping at night . I use the Lose It app for my diet, and everything that I eat, I input into that app, so then my iphone also lets me know how my macros are, plus vitamins, minerals, cholesterol, and fiber.
This way, I am really able to monitor what I do, and how well my body is doing.
When I go to the fitness center and swim, I can set it for water protection, and it also measures how far i swim. I look forward to seeing those circles closing, and it motivates me to try harder !


----------



## Alligatorob (Aug 23, 2022)

Jules said:


> Do You Use a Fitness Tracker?


Had a fitbit and really liked it for about 2 weeks, never use it any more.  @win231 has the best trackers...


----------



## PreciousDove (Sep 25, 2022)

Is 10,000 steps enough for you? Here's an article that says yes.
https://www.msn.com/en-us/health/we...pc=U531&cvid=23b6a5fb1b48471192ab04a78466b289


----------



## NorthernLight (Sep 25, 2022)

No, I don't think I'd like it. I use a clock, devoting a certain number of minutes of each exercise activity. 

Once in a while I'll check my heart rate. Not every day though. (I don't wear a watch; I have a cheap watch nearby, just for checking heart rate.)


----------

